# Releasing a Blue



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Caught at The Hub.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice pic!!:thumbup:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Nice fish. Where is The Hub?


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

Independence hub least 120 nm sw of pcola


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Dammit! 500# maybe???


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice!! looks like a big fish!!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> Dammit! 500# maybe???


nah, 375


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a sweet fish any day of the week especially with a stand up rig.


----------



## sam1234 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bet that was a Absolute blast


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

My Brother didn't think so the next day.


----------

